# Bikeberatung für Neueinsteigerin gesucht :)



## Liadan (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

ich bin 32 Jahre alt und komplette Neueinsteigerin im MTB. Habe einen Einsteigerkurs gemacht, um zu schauen, ob MTB was für mich ist (und wenn schon, denn schon die Techniken von Anfang an richtig zu lernen) - und ja, ist es!  Jetzt geht es für mich auf die Suche nach einem passenden Rad im Einsteigerbereich, mit dem ich erstmal die Basics, Balance etc. ordentlich üben kann und dann gerne auch leichte Trails. Aber da gibt es so viele Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten! @[email protected] Deshalb hoffe ich, hier ein paar Anregungen und Tips zu bekommen.

Preis sollte nicht über 1000 Euro liegen, da ja noch mehr Equipment als nur Fahrrad dazu kommt.
Also Hardtail. Zudem kann ich mich dann auch langsamer an eigenständige Reparaturen rantasten. 

Ich habe bisher gelesen, dass Radon vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht schlecht sein soll. Da hatte ich bei meiner Recherche als wohl gutes Einsteigerrad das ZR Lady 7.0 gefunden. Im Vergleich zum 5.0 und 6.0 sicher die beste Ausstattung und von den dreien am empfehlenswertesten?
https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-lady/zr-lady-60-2018/

Ansonsten wurde mir als Marke von Canyon empfohlen, die sitzen in Koblenz. Wäre für mich machbar. Allerdings sind die Frauenräder dort schon teurer, aber die Bauteile nicht unbedingt besser, soweit ich das sehen kann? Aber leider kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen, da mir die Namen fast alle nichts sagen von den Gabeln, Schaltungen etc. - gibt es da Empfehlungen, was generell besser oder schlechter ist?

Oder würdet ihr gar nicht unbedingt zu einem Frauenrad raten? Ich bin 165 cm groß. Schrittlänge ca. 74 cm.

Ich freue mich auf viele Antworten!

Viele Grüße
Liadan

PS: Ich komme aus dem Raum Marburg. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch einen Fahrradladen, den ihr mir direkt empfehlen würdet, weil die Beratung dort gut ist.


----------



## Waldkatze (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Liadan,
Schön, dass du die Welt des MTB für dich entdeckt und direkt mit einem Kurs eine vernünftige Basis geschaffen hast.

Da mein 1. Hardtail mittlerweile noch nicht mal mehr als Stadtrad taugt und sich das Gnadenbrot redlich verdient hat, musste ich mich mit dem Thema ebenfalls auseinander setzen. Ich bin 166cm groß, die Schrittlänge weiß ich auswendig nicht.
Trekkingräder waren nach kurzer Probefahrt direkt auszuschliessen. Auch wenn vorab der Wunsch bestand endlich mal aufrecht und bequem zu sitzen, konnte ich mich nicht mit der Sitzposition, Schwerpunkten und Kurvenverhalten anfreunden. Und Gabeln mit 63 bzw 75mm kommen auf Kopfsteinpflaster schon an ihre Grenzen.
Also ein Hardtail.
Da mein Arbeitgeber mit einem Aachener Radhändler eine Rabattaktion hatte, war das 1. Modell auf der Liste ein Bulls Copperhead, welches von der Ausstattung halbwegs ok war. Allerdings gab es nur Männermodelle und ich musste eine Größe kleiner nehmen, weil das Oberrohr zu hoch war und ich kaum stehen konnte.

Canyon fand ich deutlich teurer und schlechter ausgestattet, zumindest in dem Preissegment, da gebe ich dir recht.

Das 2. Modell war ein Radon ZR Team 8.0. Dafür bin ich nach Bonn gefahren. Es gab viele Modelle zur Auswahl.
https://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-team/zr-team-275-80-2018/
Allerdings die Männerversion, da mir der Knick im Oberrohr bei der Frauenversion nicht gefällt. Im Vergleich zu dem Bulls war das Oberrohr niedriger angesetzt und stellte kein Problem dar. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, welche Rahmengröße es war. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist gut.

Auf dem Rückweg von Bonn bin ich bei meinem langjährigen Händler, dem mtb-store in Eschweiler vorbei gefahren und erstaunlicherweise hatte er sogar etwas in dem günstigen Segment. Dies ist es jetzt, nach Rückspracche mit jemand der mehr Plan hat als ich, geworden. Für unter 1000€ - allerdings ist die Auslieferung von Dezember auf Februar verschoben worden.
https://www.bergamont.com/de_de/products/270300/Bergamont-Revox-7-FMN

Ich habe auch nur ein rudimentäres Wissen im Vergleich zu vielen in diesem Forum, aber kann dir gern ein paar Begriffe erklären.
*Hoffentlich löse ich jetzt keinen Troll-Aufmarsch aus. Wobei das im LO (Ladies Only) meist noch überschaubar bleibt.
Konstruktive und sachdienliche Hinweise/Korrekturen sind natürlich altijd welkom.*

Rahmen 27.5" MTB, AL-6061 Ultra Lite Rohrsatz, interne Kabelführung, Schutzblechaufnahmen
_Ich habe mich gegen 29 Zoll entschieden. Auch wenn sich die neuen Rahmengeometrien leichter berghoch treten als früher, ist es für mich mit den größeren Reifen schwerer und wendiger in der Kurve finde ich es auch nicht. Mit 166cm steht man zwischen S und M. Mein Lapierre hat nen 41 Rahmen, auf dem 301 fühlt sich M besser als S an. Das Bergamont wird auch ein M._

Gabel Manitou Markhor, 1 1/8", 100 mm, Luftfeder, Remote Lockout
Steuersatz BGM PT1805, A-Headset, semi-integriert, 1 1/8"
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT, RD-M8000, Shadow Plus
_Das Schaltwerk sollte mind. SLX besser XT sein. Alles was Alivio, Tourney oder Altus heisst, taugt nicht oder ist schnell hinüber. Deore ist der Anfang der besseren Versionen._

Umwerfer Shimano SLX, FD-M7025
_Wenn du Umwerfer liest, weisst du dass das Rad vorne mind. 2 Kettenblätter hat. Wenn man viel Kraft in den Beinen hat oder primär runter fährt ist ein Kettenblatt (Einfach-Antrieb) bestimmt ausreichend. Die Abstufungen zwischen den Gängen sind aber nicht so fein und dein Hinterrad wird schwerer, weil da dann eine Monsterkassette drauf ist. Ich möchte keinen Einfach-Antrieb auf dieser Art Rad!
Wenn der Umwerfer irgendwann hinüber ist, kannst du den nächst besseren XT kaufen.

Was allerdings nicht funktioniert, ist ein einfaches Schaltwerk mit 7 Gängen zb. Altus irgendwann gegen ein besseres zu tauschen ohne weitere Teilung der Schaltung ebenfalls auszutauschen zu müssen. Das sei nicht kompatibel, hat man mir erklärt._

Schalthebel Shimano SLX, SL-M7000, 2x11 speed, Rapidfire Plus Schalthebel
_2x11 bedeutet vorne 2 Kettenblätter, hinten 11 Gänge._

Bremshebel Shimano BL-MT200, hydraulische Scheibenbremse
Bremsen Shimano BR-MT200, hydraulische Scheibenbremse, SM-RT30 Rotor: 180/160 mm
_Bei den Bremsen gibt es sowohl die Buchstaben Einteilung Deore, SLX, XT, XTR als auch die numerische hier mit 200. Man hat mir gesagt, diese sei ok. Mehr weiss ich auch nicht. Die 180/160 mm bedeuten die Größe der Bremsscheiben vorne/hinten. Für lange Abfahrten auf La Palma oder im Vinschgau habe ich 200er Scheiben - für zuhause reichen die o.g._

Kurbelsatz Shimano FC-MT600, 36/26t
_Der Kurbelsatz ist das Teil zw. Kettenblatt und den Pedalen. Sollte halbwegs wertig sein.Einteilung s.o._

Innenlager Shimano Hollowtech II, BSA
_Pressfit ist eine andere Art von Lager - qualitativ schlechter._

Vorderradnabe Shimano, Centerlock, Disc, Schnellspanner
Hinterradnabe Shimano, Centerlock, Disc, Schnellspanner
_Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, waren die Naben vom Radon ganz ok. Bei der Lady Version ist keine Angabe dabei, beim 8.0 schon._

Kette KMC X11
Kassette Shimano SLX, CS-M7000, 11-42t
_Die 11-42 gibt dir die Bandbreite deiner Gänge an. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist die größere Zahl entscheidend wie leicht das Berghoch fahren ist. Bitte ansonsten um Korrektur durch die Pros._



Das sind die Daten vom Radon, das du dir ausgeguckt hast:

GabelSuntour Raidon XC, RL, R Federweg Front100mm
_Suntour ist besser als Bulls litro (Copperhead) aber Manitou oder Rockshox Recon liegen darüber._

LaufradsatzMavic Crossride FTS-X
BremseShimano BR-MT500
BremsscheibenShimano SM-RT26 180/160mm, 6-bolt

KurbelShimano FC-MT500, 40x30x22, 175mm
_175mm ist die Kurbel lang_
InnenlagerShimano SM-BB52, 73mm BSA
SchalthebelShimano Deore SL-M6000, 10-speed
UmwerferShimano Deore FD-M610, topswing, 34.9mm
SchaltwerkShimano XT RD-M781-SGS
_Als Schaltwerk wird oft XT eingesetzt - da schaut der Kunde hin und bei Sachen wie Umwerfer, Kassette, Griffen wird dann gespart. Manchmal liegt der Unterschied im Gewicht aber oft auch in der Haltbarkeit._

KassetteShimano CS-HG50, 11-36
_Wenn meine Vermutung mit der Zahlengröße stimmt, müssten diesem ein paar Gänge fürs berghoch fahren fehlen. Ausserdem hat es nur 10 Gänge._

KetteShimano Deore CN-HG54
LenkerLEVEL NINE Race, 31.8 x 720 mm, 15 mm rise
_Beim Lenker musst du schauen, welche Breite für dich angenehm ist. Wenn man abfahrts-orientierter ist und es steil wird, hilft ein breiterer Lenker. Es nutzt aber nix, wenn du an den Bäumen/Laternen hängen bleibst.


_
Im anderen Forum hatte ja bereits jemand geschrieben, daß du bei Radon bzw Bike-discount maximal auf dem Parkplatz ne Runde drehen kannst. Und man sollte nicht zuviel an Service oder Beratung oder gar Umbauaktionen damit es passt, erwarten.
Insofern ist es immer besser, wenn du einen Händler in Marburg oder Berlin findest, der nicht nur verkaufen und verdienen will, sondern primär zufriedene und bike-begeisterte Kunden anstrebt.
Ich habe das Bergamont bestellt, ohne es gefahren zu haben. Da es bei beiden Rädern die ich bereits beim Zaffer gekauft habe, perfekt passte, mache ich mir keine Gedanken, daß es diesmal anders ist. Und wenn noch was unstimmig sein sollte, wird er nach einer Lösung suchen und z.b. den Vorbau tauschen.

Bei den Herstellerforen findest du Bergamont. Der Support antwortet recht fix. Frag doch dort mal nach einem Vertrieb in deiner Nähe, falls dir das Rad zu sagt.

Alternativ kannst du hier schauen, ob jemand in deiner Nähe ist, damit du verschiedene Modelle mal testen kannst.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/thread-fuer-probefahrt.553511/page-5

Bzgl. der Sattelstütze geb ich dir absolut Recht. Nur mit einer versenkbaren, am besten vom Lenker aus steuerbar, machen Trails richtig Spaß. Bei meinen Fullies ist das unverzichtbar. Das Bergamont hat nur ne normale Sattelstütze. Ca 120€ kostet eine halbwegs gute obendrauf. Da das Bergamont primär mein Stadt und Tourenrad wird, will ich den Begehrlichkeitsfaktor für Diebe damit aber nicht noch erhöhen.

Im Bikemarkt gibt es ein gebrauchtes Radon. Da mir die Verzögerung der Lieferung auf Februar eigentlich zu lang war, habe ich nach Alternativen gesucht. Aber das Rad ist 3 Jahre alt und wahrscheinlich müssen Kette, Kassette, Kettenblätter, Bremsbeläge und Mäntel in absehbarer Zeit getauscht werden, sowie die Gabel irgendwann einen Service braucht (wie Ölwechsel beim Auto). Da kommen ca 200€ schnell zusammen und somit lohnt es sich für mich nicht, da die Differenz zum neuen Rad dann nur noch ca 200€ beträgt.
Aber vielleicht spricht es dich als Einsteiger eher an. Denn die Ausrüstung für spassigeres bzw. sichereres Fahren (vernünftiger Helm, Rucksack, Knieschoner, etc) kommt ja leider noch dazu.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1178514-radon-zr-lady-7-0-17-top-ausstattung


Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche und Spass auf den Trails, wenn du das Passende gefunden hast.

Groetjes, Verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptrr (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Liadan,

meine Frau und ich kommen ebenfalls aus dem Marburger Umland und haben vor etwa einem Jahr mit dem Mountainbiken (wieder) begonnen.
Mit Fahrradläden haben wir gemischte Erfahrung gemacht, daher habe ich nach unserem ersten Fehlkauf angefangen für meine Frau selbst aufzubauen. Ich habe die Rahmen für zwei Räder jeweils neu gekauft und den Rest gemischt aus neu/gebraucht Teilen, auch hier aus dem Bikemarkt.

Ich habe mit meiner Frau gesprochen und wir können dir anbieten, ihre Fahrräder Probe zu fahren. Wenn du magst auch gerne als kleine Tour. 

Bei den Rädern handelt es sich um ein Cube Access WLS und einen Nukeproof Scout 275. Das Cube ist sehr gut für längere Touren und leichte Trails lassen sich damit auch gut fahren. Wir mögen die Flowtrails in der Gegend gerne und fahren dort auch so oft es geht, daher haben wir noch das Nukeproof zusätzlich für meine Frau aufgebaut.

Hier noch Fotos der Räder. Sollte deinerseits Interesse bestehen, einfach melden. Meine Frau ist 163 cm groß und die Räder sollten daher, denke ich, gut passen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Liadan (7. November 2018)

Hallo,

bitte Entschuldigt die späte Antwort, ich war im Urlaub.



Waldkatze schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur ein rudimentäres Wissen im Vergleich zu vielen in diesem Forum, aber kann dir gern ein paar Begriffe erklären.



Wow, vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos. Die muss ich mir erstmal alle in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen. Aber mindestens die Info zum Umwerfer hat mir schon mal direkt weitergeholfen. 
_
_


Waldkatze schrieb:


> Im anderen Forum hatte ja bereits jemand geschrieben, daß du bei Radon bzw Bike-discount maximal auf dem Parkplatz ne Runde drehen kannst. Und man sollte nicht zuviel an Service oder Beratung oder gar Umbauaktionen damit es passt, erwarten.
> Insofern ist es immer besser, wenn du einen Händler in Marburg oder Berlin findest, der nicht nur verkaufen und verdienen will, sondern primär zufriedene und bike-begeisterte Kunden anstrebt.



Da habe ich Glück, ich habe einen Radon-Shop gefunden, der gleichzeitig auch Räder gegen Gebühr verleiht. Konnte demnach dort zwei testen. Mit einem Händler vor Ort hatte ich noch nicht so viel Glück. Bei dem Radon-Laden war die Beratung zwar auch mieserabel, aber zumindest konnte ich es für mich testen. Bei schlechter/ungenügender Beratung UND fehlender Testmöglichkeit würde ich natürlich nichts kaufen.




Ptrr schrieb:


> Ich habe mit meiner Frau gesprochen und wir können dir anbieten, ihre Fahrräder Probe zu fahren. Wenn du magst auch gerne als kleine Tour.
> Anhang anzeigen 787937 Anhang anzeigen 787938



Wow, mit so einem Angebot hatte ich natürlich gar nicht gerechnet!  Ich melde mich per PM.

Viele Grüße
Liadan


----------

